# TortoiseForum.org gear (old thread)



## Josh (Oct 30, 2007)

would you guys be into these? it'd be a good way to advertise at shows...


----------



## Iluvemturts (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

I dont know about stickers , but I'd love T-shirts.  I'd be willing to pay for 1


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

Yup t-shirt for me as well.


----------



## Josh (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

t-shirts...even better. maybe i could drum up a t-shirt design contest cause i'm no artist


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

I agree, I like shirts too. I mean you have to wear something and it might as well be something advertising something you like or believe in.

Not that I often go to shows. Either can't make it on the date they are being held or I am being smart and keeping me and my money far far away from them.


----------



## wayne.bob (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

I like both ideas!!!


----------



## T-P (Oct 31, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

both are great ideas..


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

Josh,
Count me in, I love this site and am more than willing to advertise. Be it handing out flyers, passing out stickers, or wearing a T-shirt to advertise. People on this site are the best. I talk to all my friends about the site and all the great info I get off of it and the wonderful people our there as it is. 

I am going to the plant sale in Claremont CA this weekend I will set up a flyer and ask if I can leave it for people there also.


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

thanks for the responses! im going to look into this...


----------



## dataslave (Nov 1, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

Woo Hoo!
Stickers and T-shirts... I love both.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Nov 1, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

I vote = yes on stickers and t-shirts


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 2, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

I know I am new but I vote T-shirt! I have one from the AHR forum . I wear it all the time and LOVE it!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

barbie, whats the AHR forum?
anyone else into shirts? im gonna do some research on prices this week.


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 5, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*



josh said:


> barbie, whats the AHR forum?
> anyone else into shirts? im gonna do some research on prices this week.



AHR is Alex Hue Reptiles forum. It is the first forum I ever joined, and for years the only one I ever participated on. I have a lot of friends over there that I love dearly but hardly any tort people . They are great but much more into reptiles like snakes and lizards.


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*

how many people would be interested in entering a design to a contest. the winner of which would have their design printed on all TFO tshirts. im tossing around some ideas tonight about the best way to go about this


----------



## LeopardLover (Nov 5, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org Stickers*



josh said:


> how many people would be interested in entering a design to a contest. the winner of which would have their design printed on all TFO tshirts. im tossing around some ideas tonight about the best way to go about this



That's a GREAT idea.^^


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

are we looking for a front or back design?


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

probably a front design since t-shirts with designs in two locations are considerably more expensive


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

I love this forum too! I definitely think Josh does a great job of keeping us all excited and eager to talk torts and turts! As a novice I have learned a lot over the past couple months. I'd definitely show my appreciation and support by wearing a T-shirt!


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

for those who are interested in t-shirts, let me know, in this thread or in a private message, how many shirts would potentially want...the standard sizes would be available S to XL


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

We would completely be excited to support with t-shirts...don't forget kid sizes too, and car magnets, baseball hats, "dog tags", temporary tatoos, computer mousepads, keychains, posters, desk or wall calendars etc.

I would also love to BUY a book that has the resources everyone finds most helpful listed in one place...from websites, to books, to vets, stores, set up ideas, product favorites...top 10 lights, books, greens etc.

Basically whatever has a sweet/funny tort we could go for

I'd love a dog/cat bowl, collar, leash etc that says "my other pet is a tortoise" (but I have a strange sense of humor)


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*



josh said:


> for those who are interested in t-shirts, let me know, in this thread or in a private message, how many shirts would potentially want...the standard sizes would be available S to XL



I would want at least 1. But what about larger sizes. My Family would need larger size? Then I would want more.


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

If these are adult sizes we would want 3 smalls, and one medium and one large or XL. Plus depending on the logo we could want more for gifts...most likely about 3 smalls...


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

okay... this is a very rough sketch of a possible shirt design. what do you guys think? in lieu of the design contest, i'd like to make these available quickly for potential christmas gifts. we have other contests in the works and we will certainly have another t-shirt design contest soon. 
like i said...rough sketch...constructive criticism encouraged


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

I like it! Looks great and what a super cute tort!!


----------



## Cam (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

I think it's great!!! 
Basic, has a cute but not "babyish" pic, I like the wording simple...anyone can tell what you are promoting (even me).

If you are going to stick with the basic white "T" that is great!...
If you ever venture to another basic t-shirt color...black would look wicked with the blue picture and lettering...our boys (esp teens) would go for the black.

A thought for down the road...us folk here in the frozen midwest would love a sweatshirt and or long sleeve t-shirt if that was ever available:shy:.

Thanks for taking this on! 

Let us know when/how to order.


----------



## Cam (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

Forgot to ask if anything is going to be on the back?

ie. "Happy Trails", "The End", a pic of the backside of the Tort., etc.I wasn't expecting there to be, just asking.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

Nice and simple gets the point across put me down for 2 xl for now.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: TortoiseForum.org T-Shirts (and stickers and stuff too)*

Hey everyone!!! Lets get some t-shirt sales going!

We will all benefit from the sales of the shirts. The proceeds of the shirts will directly go into the site with adding more features and expanding it and maybe possibly doing things in real life to help people out.

Also if people so desire, we could also design cups, mugs, posters, mouse pads, pens and everything about TF to show your TF pride!!

So please let us know what size of shirts you want, and plus sizes are available but for an additional cost.

The cost has not exactly been determined, because the more we order, the cheaper they get, and we will pass that discount on to you.

We are NOT trying to make money; we are just trying to promote the site and help pay for the cost of the site.

Any questions or concerns please contact me or Josh!


Thank you!!!


----------

